# Zorro!?!? Who's That???



## VinnDog (Feb 26, 2006)

I’m looking for information, and I’m willing to PAY!! My entire patio and front doors were blow to pieces. The only ‘clues’ I found were some primo contraband and a note. A selection of ISOM’s that this ‘working-man’ could n’are afford!! Partagas ser. P torp., BBF GKI w/ some age, Montecristo cor., and a Punch petite. There was a reference to the SoCal7 in the note, that only confused me more. Nobody liked me there, and they had good reason!!

I gave the note (not the smokes) to the FBI for analysis. So far all they could tell me is they haven’t seen hand writing this ‘disturbed’ since the unabomber!!!

Whoever you are, I’m looking for you ZORRO! I have a couple brothers I still need to ‘get back too’, but you’re on the list!!

Any help in identifying this culprit will be rewarded. As always, Thank you all & God Bless!

VinnDog
:tpd:


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Hehe....good luck with the...uhhh...investigation! 

KASR


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Dude, you need to grow a thicker skin bro... it wasn't that nobody liked you, it was just how the SoCal Crew rolls!

They give EVERYBODY shit, specially the new guys


----------



## VinnDog (Feb 26, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Dude, you need to grow a thicker skin bro... it wasn't that nobody liked you, it was just how the SoCal Crew rolls!
> 
> They give EVERYBODY shit, specially the new guys


I was just messing around!! I would NOT have shown up 4 days in a row if I really felt that way! 2 in a row, sure, but not 3-4! You were one of the people holding my hand after all. That was you're hand...

The Vinn-Chihuahua photoshop is still on my frig. and one of my sons favorite things in the world! 

Take it easy,
VinnDoog
:tpd:


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Either way,enjoy those!Wow!:u


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Best picture.....ever!

Vinn's visit with the SoCal crew:r


Check out Jesse the Enforcer LOL


----------



## VinnDog (Feb 26, 2006)

CRAP, I'm still in therapy over that experience… Thanks for pickin the scab off a painful memory LasciviousPG13!!  

VinnDog
:tpd:


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Best picture.....ever!
> 
> Vinn's visit with the SoCal crew
> 
> Check out Jesse the Enforcer LOL


and the BEST series of line :r :r :

Poker 
"Ok so who do you know here"?

Vin Dog 
" I know Mo the Man and gorob23 ( mind You I HAVE never met him before in my life up till that point)

Kelly looks at me and says " How in the hell, does he know you "

and then VinDog adds the dagger

he looks at Kelly and says 
"Hey aren't you *JOKER"* ??

footnote 'joker , does NOT live in Westminster.... I still bust a gut thinking about the look on Kellys face....and yes the Pic is the best with Gerry a close 2nd ..


----------



## VinnDog (Feb 26, 2006)

gorob23 said:


> and the BEST series of line :r :r :
> 
> Poker
> "Ok so who do you know here"?
> ...


All true BUT: I don't think I said I 'know' gorob23. I had only met Mo, and was fine w/ that. By the time *oker asked me 'who I knew' I had been given the 3rd degree for a little while. I was OK w/ it, but even I could see I was the target 'de jour'. I did get nervous and self-conscious. I knew as soon as I said it, I F-ed up. But it was too late. I'm sure gorob23 is a fine human-being, but I would have shot higher if I was going to lie about who I knew...

VinnDog (Not making plans for SoCal-8 yet...)
:tpd:


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Excellent hit on a great BOTL. Enjoy those smokes, VinnDog!!!!


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

VinnDog said:


> I would have shot higher if I was going to lie about who I knew...
> 
> VinnDog (Not making plans for SoCal-8 yet...)
> :tpd:


ANYBODY else would have been higher..gorob23 = bottom of the barrel:tg

and YOU DID say "*I know gorob23*" why do you think we were laughing so damn hard...hey dude you took the the heat you took it very well, Zorro nice target on a good guy :w

Rob (bottom of the ladder) :bx


----------



## VinnDog (Feb 26, 2006)

gorob23 said:


> ANYBODY else would have been higher..gorob23 = bottom of the barrel:tg
> 
> and YOU DID say "*I know gorob23*" why do you think we were laughing so damn hard...hey dude you took the the heat you took it very well, Zorro nice target on a good guy :w
> 
> Rob (bottom of the ladder) :bx


I was SURE you ALL were laughing so hard at me, but I was sure it was from my JOKER, er, POKE-HER, er FARFEGNUGEN or whatever fumbled out of my mouth. I still didn't know the totality of my errors, embarrassment, or shame... Now I do, thanks.

VinnDog
:tpd:


----------



## RockyP (Aug 31, 2006)

good luck with the investigation


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Good hit, the FBI won't find anything......leave no trace......:r :r


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

I know who Zorro is.



Mystery solved. 

~d.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Best picture.....ever!
> 
> Vinn's visit with the SoCal crew:r
> 
> Check out Jesse the Enforcer LOL


I LOVE THAT PICT!

I have to make go make shirts for socal 8 that say: "I know gorob23"


----------



## E. Bunney (May 10, 2006)

Hey "Dog" don't worry from where I sat I saw the whole thing. You were a champ and earned the smokes...and BTW your not the only one this old Bunny has bitch slapped :sl . A few of the "others" got theirs but I think they must be passed out from being kicked in the ass  I haven't seen them post.

So CAl 7 is NOW officially closed:w ...well almost still a few to dish out next week :r 
E. Bunny aka Zorro


----------



## Secret Santa (Nov 30, 2003)

VinnDog said:


> All true BUT: I don't think I said I 'know' gorob23. I had only met Mo, and was fine w/ that. By the time *oker asked me 'who I knew' I had been given the 3rd degree for a little while. I was OK w/ it, but even I could see I was the target 'de jour'. I did get nervous and self-conscious. I knew as soon as I said it, I F-ed up. But it was too late. I'm sure gorob23 is a fine human-being, but I would have shot higher if I was going to lie about who I knew...
> 
> VinnDog (Not making plans for SoCal-8 yet...)
> :tpd:


"he's making a list checkin it twice,
he's gonna find out whos naughty or nice,
Santa Claus is coming to town"

I'm watching you Vinnie (Bada Boom Bada Bing)
And I won't be as easy on you as Jessie was letting you into SoCal 7, even if you did know gorob23 and Joker.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Vinnie, they all are smiling-what makes you think they didn't like you? maybe they just aren't Bears fans. Hey, did you order your niner shirt yet?

There's going to be a SOCal herf on Sept. 30 in Upland-hope you can make it.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

zemekone said:


> I LOVE THAT PICT!
> 
> I have to make go make shirts for socal 8 that say: "I know gorob23"


And put "Aren't You Joker" on the back.

You going to Upland Cigar Gal?

Geez Vinn, Rob may be the dregs, but he ain't bottom of the barrel :r


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

The Professor said:


> I know who Zorro is.
> 
> Mystery solved.
> 
> ~d.


Glad you cleared that up Darrel. I was stuck on the Masked Avenger.


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

galaga said:


> Geez Vinn, Rob may be the dregs, but he ain't bottom of the barrel :r


Hey how the hell would you know ..you never come up to the deck and that only means I respect you more :r

Vin is good guy ...I mean dog:w


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

gorob23 said:


> Hey how the hell would you know ..you never come up to the deck and that only means I respect you more :r
> 
> Vin is good guy ...I mean dog:w


Ah, come on...we just like him b/c we can make fun of him; he puts his foot in his mouth sooo easily:r


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

I paln on going to Upland. I will be in SoCal for a week.


----------



## jovenhut (Jul 13, 2006)

Enjoy the Smokes Vinn!


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

oh my!! What fun I'm having with this!! LOLOLOL.. good luck Vinn!!


----------



## E. Bunney (May 10, 2006)

Well yup, Mr. Vinndog , to answer your PM, I can live with that: : "We've all got it comming" :sl


----------



## Secret Santa (Nov 30, 2003)

'Ey Vinney, did you ever find out??? You still around Bro. The board can use more people that believe in the Easter Bunny, Santa and Zorro.


----------

